# mscoree.dll missing



## rnwatkins

I'm new to Visual Basic.Net and programming in general. So, forgive me if my question seems elementary. I created a program and built it for release. It works great on my computer that has Windows XP and another computer with Windows XP. But when I tried to launch it on a computer with Windows Me, I got the error message, "A required .dll file, MSCOREE.DLL was not found." BTW, I learned about this error from a friend to whom I had sent the program. He tried to launch it and got the missing .dll message. I confirmed it on my Windows Me computer.

I downloaded the mscoree.dll file from www.dll-files.com and placed it in the Windows/System file of the Windows Me computer. Now, when I try to launch the program I get a .Net Framework error: "Please set regisr\try key HKLM\Software\ Microsoft\NET Framework\InstallRoot to point to the Framework install location." Since you had and solved an MSCOREE.DLL problem I thought you might be able to help me sort this out.

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Davey7549

Ron
Welcome to TSG!
I have limited knowledge of programming but maybe I can help a bit here.
Seems there is a conflict VB6 and VB.net are very different from eachother and because of this a common language runtime must be installed on WinME and I assume Win98 also. From what I have read WinXP SP1 installs this common language runtime module so your program works ok. Here is an article by MS that explains the problem. Click Here for Article.

You can also do some research for yourself on the problem by reading other complaints and there is a bunch of them. Click Here for NewGroup articles.

Hope that helps you. I am also moving this Thread to Development because it is more a programming related situation than WinME.

Dave


----------



## sfriedman

Hi:

I need help. I lost the mscoree.dll file. I went to:
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mscoree
This is the download site for the file. There is an error at tht site & I can't get it. Does anyone have any other ideas?

Steven


----------



## nekur0

This error is generally due to the user not having the .NET framework installed on their system and they are trying to run an app that was built using .NET. YOu can download the .NET framework from http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E3-F589-4842-8157-034D1E7CF3A3&displaylang=en


----------

